# German equivillent of France Passion



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Im sure Ive seen this somewhere but cant for the life of me find it!!!!!!! but does anyone know if there is a german equivilant of the France Passion scheme?? Were off in September for 2 weeks and enjoyed the France Passion when we did it last year.

cheers in advance.

A


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

HI

I know there is an Italian equivalent of the French Passion scheme, but I have never heard of a German one. In Germany you get Stellplatz which is the equivalent of the French Aire scheme. Hope that helps

Linda


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I am sure "Boff" will know but he may be touring.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

SidT said:


> I am sure "Boff" will know but he may be touring.


No, I am back. 8)

There is no direct equivalent to France Passion in Germany. And I don't know why.

However, if you look through the "Bordatlas", German motorhomer's "Bible" :wink: , then you find quite a lot of "Stellplatz" sites at farms and vineyards. Unlike France Passion there is however no annual subscription, but you rather pay directly to the site owner like on an ordinary camp site. Though in many cases this will be refunded if you buy their products.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

cheers boff, much apprciated. Were off in september and its always nice to know there are options like that away from the madding crowd.

cheers again

A


----------

